# Help



## Liam (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, I was wondering if it is ok to put drift wood or rocks from outside in the fish tank? Does this cause a risk of bacteria?

Let me know

Thanks, Liam


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yes, you could introduce harmful bacteria in your tank if you don't clean the drift wood/rocks before you put them in your tank.

Best thing to do is wash them w/ bleach (no soap). Let them dry and then put them in the tank.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Liam said:


> Hey, I was wondering if it is ok to put drift wood or rocks from outside in the fish tank? Does this cause a risk of bacteria?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Thanks, Liam


 Not without treating them first







.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Not really a wise thing to do. Sure, it's cheap, but it can kill your fish.

A lot of rocks will break down in acidic water. Some have heavy metals that are either toxic or will rust (which is also toxic). I've heard that a safe test for rocks is to pour vinegar on them and if it *does not* fizz, then it's safe to add. I don't know how true that is.

As far as the wood goes, there are plenty of type of wood that will leach toxic oils into your tank. Pine is one that will kill most fish. You always want to boil driftwood before you put it in the tank. It helps cut down tannins that will stain the water a tea color.

I tried boiling some driftwood that I found at a lake. It turns out that it was pine. I can testify first hand that the stuff is toxic. The vapors from the boiling water/wood made my lungs feel like they were closing up and it became hard to breath. Bad news I tell ya.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Gumby said:


> A lot of rocks will break down in acidic water. Some have heavy metals that are either toxic or will rust (which is also toxic). I've heard that a safe test for rocks is to pour vinegar on them and if it *does not* fizz, then it's safe to add. I don't know how true that is.


 This trick worcks better if you use Hydrochloric Acid.If it starts bubbles then the gravel or the rock you have,is Asbestolithic (limestone,calcium...i don't know the exact word :laugh: ),and this can causea PH Up and also it will increase the water hardness.

I always test my gravels when i buy them cause i never trust the LFS's


----------

